# Does anyone know the name and colour code of this paint?



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi all

Does anyone know the name of this Fiat 500 grey colour? I would like to spray my garage doors in the same shade!

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...49qr&.crumb=o.d90UUEoUd&fr=iphone&fr2=piv-web


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it Tech house grey?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it will be Tech House grey.

https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/fiat-500-colours-0238


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks - will post a picture when it is done!


----------

